# Ever dreamt of conducting the 'Rite of Spring'?



## Keytarist (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, they wouldn't actually borrow you the real orchestra, but at least you can conduct it in a multimedia setting. The UK Philharmonia Orchestra recorded in audio and video the amazing 'Rite of Spring', by Igor Stravinsky, and now you can -virtually- sit in any section of the orchestra or choose different dynamics for a group of instruments. Just lead to the Museum Square (I wish I could be there).



Through this link, you can preview it and mix different recorded tracks for every section. It's just an excerpt of the composition.

http://www.philharmonia.co.uk/re-rite/sound_desk/desk_online.swf

By the way, the Philharmonia Orchestra has got a nice site to learn orchestration with videos for almost every instrument, describing techniques and different timbre options. The topic isn't completely covered, but works fine if you're learning reading Walter Piston and/or Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov orchestration books. Also, you can grab free samples of the orchestra. 

Philharmonia Orchestra: The Sound Exchange


----------



## Sand (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, sounds amazing.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 7, 2010)

Cool. I used to practice conducting to a recording of The Rite. Scratch that, I was air-conducting; waving one's arms around to the rhythm is hardly doing it right. 
That shit is a workout.


----------



## DavyH (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm sure anyone with any interest in music has ended up air conducting at some stage..... still, I'm not sure _Conductor Hero_ will end up a best selling PS3 title.....


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 7, 2010)

I can never fully express how much I love that piece of music.
It would be very challenging but fun.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 7, 2010)

DavyH said:


> I'm sure anyone with any interest in music has ended up air conducting at some stage..... still, I'm not sure _Conductor Hero_ will end up a best selling PS3 title.....



I've actually played a game like that for N64 


edit: My bad, it was PS2 (not my system, my old roommate's)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_Maestro!


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 8, 2010)

I like the part at the end where they KILL THE BITCH.

What? She had it comin'.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 9, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> I like the part at the end where they KILL THE BITCH.
> 
> What? She had it comin'.



She technically kills herself.

Michael Tilson Thomas says that in the last chord, the bottom four notes spell "DEAD". I'll have to check my score.

2:12


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 9, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> She technically kills herself.



I can't watch the video right now, but I'll assume you're right - I didn't realize that the last time I watched it - very cool!


----------



## Keytarist (Apr 9, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> She technically kills herself.
> 
> Michael Tilson Thomas says that in the last chord, the bottom four notes spell "DEAD". I'll have to check my score.


 Check the double bass part at the last measure...I wonder if Igor Stravinsky did it intentionally or if it was by sheer coincidence.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 10, 2010)

Keytarist said:


> Check the double bass part at the last measure...I wonder if Igor Stravinsky did it intentionally or if it was by sheer coincidence.



Yes... Yes, it is. 

Yeah, I don't know if Stravinsky knew English when he wrote The Rite. It would be interesting to find out.


----------

